# please....



## costefishnt

if you can this saturday come fish the goon and show up at JB's. i havent been on the water with my father in well over 20 years due to a brain injury he suffered 20 years ago in a car wreck. he has no balance, and very limited short term memory, however he is still the toughest man I have ever known.

*history on my pops...nam veteran, pilot, worked the apollo project, engineer, truck driver, jack of all trades and general bad @$$. the man woke up after a 6 month coma took his trake(sp?) out and asked for a ciggerette. one seriously tough SOB. he is my hero.

anyway i am looking forward to showing my dad the goon as he only saw it from the air, introducing him to those i call friend, and spending quality time with my dad.


----------



## Un-shore

F$%#'N A!


----------



## Un-shore

I mean, WOW that is one tough SOB!


----------



## Brett

Curtis, I'm gonna make an effort to be there.
Of course I'll probably be at the ramp at 6 am,
so I'll have to go fish somewhere until lunch time...


----------



## costefishnt

well all didnt work out. looks like dad had mild heat stroke today. doc says no heat for a while.

quite bummed I am about the trip, but glad he'll be ok to fight another day.

still gonna go out tho. taking my boy out.


----------



## mark_gardner

sounds like your dad is one tuff dude  wait till it cools down then get him out there for some good ol' rod bending action


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

So glad I got to see you Curtis!!! We'll have to do it again soon... and hopefully people will actually come when they say they are going too...  You need to send me those pictures too!


----------



## phishphood

Sorry guys. It just wasn't inthe cards for us to make it.


----------



## Brett

Ummm, errrrr, the dogs ate my homework?
No that won't work any more....
The dogs ate my pushpole!....No they're hounds, not rottwielers.
My wife hid my truck keys!  No, I have spares....
Dang, oh well, the truth, I slept right through my alarm.
By the time the dogs woke me up for their morning walk, it was too late.

                                         :-[

                                         ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

;D I actually wasn't reffering to you guys... but ya'll better be there next time!!!


----------



## iMacattack

Sorry I missed it. 

Who's Sophie girl? ;D 

Where ya been? Glad to see your back.

Cheers


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

I've been around!! Wanted to make the east coast bash.. but had to go out of town that weekend... I'm moving to Savannah GA in September so we need at get together soon!


----------



## iMacattack

Savannah! Cool. You'll love fishing the marsh for tailing reds. I had a blast there a few years back when the wife and I went. 

Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## tom_in_orl

Let me know next time you go out with your dad or Brandon. I will try to show up. Lil' Tommy needs a good day out there too.


----------



## SBBW

Sophie, 

Let me know when you get to SAV. I will try to point you in the limited directions that I know to go, and more importantly, where not to go. Good luck on the move.


----------



## islander1225

Congrats ont he move to SAV sophie, so is the lt25 going with you?



Alex


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Pshh.. I wish... I am boatless.. but hope to make friends that can support my fishing addiction... ;D I'll be moved in Saturday! Can't wait..


----------



## islander1225

AHH GOT YA, THAT KINDA STINKS, CAUSE THERE IS SOME GREAT FISHING UP THERE.


ALEX


----------

